# The do's and don'ts of post whoring



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

What are some of the best ways of being a post whore?

The do's

Being able to talk to yourself when nobody is around.
Having multi personnalities
not being able to sleep


The don'ts

carrying on and average converstation
being intelligent
caring about personnal feelings.

List some of your takes on the subject, let the post whoring begin


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Do

  Become part of the "in crowd" in TLP thread....

Don't

Get banned


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2008)

Do: talk about everything and anything 

Don't: just talk about things you know and love


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2008)

Do:  Post an answere any time Terry posts


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Do: Post an answere any time Terry posts


 
That will sure get you there.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Do
> 
> Become part of the "in crowd" in TLP thread....
> 
> ...


 
Excellent way and everybody is in the in crowd there, look I am so we will take anybody.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What are some of the best ways of being a post whore?
> 
> The do's
> 
> ...




The real secret is becoming a staff member. Then you really get to see all about Posting! 


*** It still shows my most posts are in the Forum Lounge ***


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Don't: just talk about things you know and love


well if I talk about things I don't know about and love I'll look like an idiot... 


wait...


 too late!


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What are some of the best ways of being a post whore?
> 
> The do's
> 
> ...


 
Yes, to Obi-Wan you must listen...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2008)

Do: Visit the LPT and post just to post. (or to chat as it may be)

Don't: Try to ursurp Terry's Ultimate Post Whore Extreme Title. (you haven't got a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Do
> 
> Become part of the "in crowd" in TLP thread....
> 
> ...




Ah, TLP, I haven't been there in a loooong time. Now, you wanna talk about how to be a shoe whore? I can help you with that...zappos.com...shoebuy.com...I could go on, but you get the picture.  

Maybe it's time for me to visit TLP...heh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Don't: Try to ursurp Terry's Ultimate Post Whore Extreme Title. (you haven't got a chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAMN!!! Brain beat me to it 

Oh and do post things like my above post that point out the obvious


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 8, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Do:  Post an answere any time Terry posts



Right!

Just like how one race car will get behind another race car to take advantage of the "draft".  You see Terry go by, just get behind him and step on the gas!  Next thing you know... post count goes up!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> DAMN!!! Brain beat me to it
> 
> Oh and do post things like my above post that point out the obvious



Yeah, like...what he said!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

Come people Post whoring is an Art just like all others.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Come people Post whoring is an Art just like all others.


 
I agree, but not everybody is an artist.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I agree, but not everybody is an artist.


 
This is so true


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Come people Post whoring is an Art just like all others.


 

It's an art


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Come people Post whoring is an Art just like all others.


 
oh please great master

:bow:

Tells us more so we may learn


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2008)

for terry it is


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> The real secret is becoming a staff member. Then you really get to see all about Posting!
> 
> 
> *** It still shows my most posts are in the Forum Lounge ***



That was true of me for a long long time--over 2k posts in the Admin Lounge!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2008)

how true 
and how many thousand through out the rest of the forum?
you where the supreme poster back then


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2008)

Things change!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> for terry it is


 
Only here on MT


----------



## Kacey (Jul 8, 2008)

So, Terry, is this supposed to be a primer for the rest of us - or are you looking for suggestions to up your post count even higher?  :lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't: Be a post whore.  I mean, really, what would your mother think?! :angel:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kacey said:


> So, Terry, is this supposed to be a primer for the rest of us - or are you looking for suggestions to up your post count even higher? :lol:


 
Kinda of both, I was gone a week and I need to get all the top spots back so this is one way of many. Who knows maybe other folks will jump in and become a Master of Post Whoring.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Don't: Be a post whore. I mean, really, what would your mother think?! :angel:


 
She says it is a great ideal.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, I was #1 on the top posters there for a day or two....and I have Terry to thank for it.  If he was here, there is NO WAY that I could have ever achieved that honor.  I bow to Terry's post whorishness.

I mean, seriously....108 and in the last 24 hours!!!  That is just......well, I'm without words.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Hey, I was #1 on the top posters there for a day or two....and I have Terry to thank for it. If he was here, there is NO WAY that I could have ever achieved that honor. I bow to Terry's post whorishness.
> 
> I mean, seriously....108 and in the last 24 hours!!! That is just......well, I'm without words.


 
Yes it is truely an art of many angles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

Do start a thread called The do's and don'ts of post whoring


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I ask a serious question? Do we really want to go for quantity over quality? I love reading quality posts, the meaningless blabber, while fun at times, and I'm always happy to jump on a joke bandwagon, means little to me in post count. Don't get me wrong, I love lighthearted banter and joking between members, but if that's ALL you got...well...pshh. 

I don't really look at post counts. I don't care. If you're a good poster you're a good poster, whether you have 100 or 10,000 posts. Those with _meaningless_ high numbers don't garner much notice from me. I just plain 'ol don't care about the count. I don't look at it,  I don't post for *numbers*. My number may be high to some, I've been here for 3 or 4 years now, low to others. It's really not something I pay attention to that's all. Does anyone really care about post counts? Is it just me?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 8, 2008)

Those of us who stand much lower in the order of things utterly concur with *JT*'s impassioned words above .

Quality is key there is no doubt.  But too the light-hearted and frivalous should not be overlooked either.

It is possible to have both and a most laudble aim that is.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Can I ask a serious question? Do we really want to go for quantity over quality? I love reading quality posts, the meaningless blabber, while fun at times, and I'm always happy to jump on a joke bandwagon, means little to me in post count. Don't get me wrong, I love lighthearted banter and joking between members, but if that's ALL you got...well...pshh.
> 
> I don't really look at post counts. I don't care. If you're a good poster you're a good poster, whether you have 100 or 10,000 posts. Those with _meaningless_ high numbers don't garner much notice from me. I just plain 'ol don't care about the count. I don't look at it,  I don't post for *numbers*. My number may be high to some, I've been here for 3 or 4 years now, low to others. It's really not something I pay attention to that's all. Does anyone really care about post counts? Is it just me?




I prefer quality myself.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I prefer quality myself.



Hmmmm...13,262                                         posts, each of them a gem?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmmm...13,262                                         posts, each of them a gem?


I seem to remember someone else commenting on the signal-to-noise ratio here on MT at one point, but of course that was before racking up over 3,000 posts in the LPT... :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2008)

I gave up and learned to love 'em, dude!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmmm...13,262                                         posts, each of them a gem?




I stated I prefer. I never stated that all were Gems. Just look for Cheap and Shameless.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quality is great but being a post whore has some advantages as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 9, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> It is possible to have both and a most laudble aim that is.





arnisador said:


> Hmmmm...13,262                                         posts, each of them a gem?





Rich Parsons said:


> I stated I prefer. I never stated that all were Gems. Just look for Cheap and Shameless.



Fun stuff is good to have. I like it. The board would get boring otherwise. That's why we have the Locker Room, B&G, Comedy Cafe, etc. We have places to lighten up and have fun. I'm just saying I don't look at post counts. I notice posters for what they say not how many posts they have. I just don't understand going for the number, I don't look at them. This thread made me actually look at my own post count and I was surprised at the number, but I've been around for a few years too. I participate in plenty of "what he/she said" and joking posts. On the flip side, if that's ALL you post, well...you get the idea. 

And as much as Terry is our "resident post whore", he also starts many quality threads and posts knowledgeably in other areas. That's the balance Sukerkin mentions. 

Ok folks, carry on, I don't mean to be a killjoy here.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmmm...13,262                                         posts, each of them a gem?


Every word that falls from my keystrokes is gold.  Many of them are precious gems.  The slightest idea I have gives enlightenment to any priviliged enough to read them...

Why, I'm certain that every member of MT has hunted for the sadly non-existent option of having my posts emailed to them...  I'm sure the sole reason Bob has enabled Blogs is in the hope that I'll write even more...

(Am I on the right track to acquiring the proper Post Whore mind?  )


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Every word that falls from my keystrokes is gold. Many of them are precious gems. The slightest idea I have gives enlightenment to any priviliged enough to read them...
> 
> Why, I'm certain that every member of MT has hunted for the sadly non-existent option of having my posts emailed to them... I'm sure the sole reason Bob has enabled Blogs is in the hope that I'll write even more...
> 
> (Am I on the right track to acquiring the proper Post Whore mind? )


 

Yes you are my young appentience, keep up the fine attitude.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol:  :faints:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yes you are my young appentience, keep up the fine attitude.


 
:lol:

Which brings me to

Do *A LOT *of these :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol:
> 
> Which brings me to
> 
> Do *A LOT *of these :lol:


 
They learn so fast


----------



## Drac (Jul 10, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Hey, I was #1 on the top posters there for a day or two


 
We all have brief and fleeting moments of greatness, they never last



MBuzzy said:


> I mean, seriously....108 and in the last 24 hours!!! That is just......well, I'm without words.


 
Dat's why he be da Massa..


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much in doing what comes so easy for some of us.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> They learn so fast


 
:lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2008)

Do start a random thoughts post


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do start a random thoughts post


 
Exactly


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2008)

Great idea! Hey, start a dozen of them!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Great idea! Hey, start a dozen of them!


 
OK will do


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2008)

What happen to the post whoring here come on trainee's


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just re-opening a thread for all the post whore's Please carry on.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude!


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 27, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Dude!



Sweet!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

See they will come if you ask.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Especially if you ask nicely!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am always nice ask anybody thats knows me.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude, that's sooooooooooooooo off-topic!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Dude, that's sooooooooooooooo off-topic!


Can any post in a thread about post whoring be off topic?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

What is the sound of one hand posting?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

I do not believe so so say anything like anything


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

_Say Anything_--great movie!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

Only you Arni would put that to a Movie


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

I loved that movie!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

And I love post whoring


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2008)

Keeping in the spirit of the thread

Hmmm interesting


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems to be slow in here...


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 27, 2008)

What if someone is just simply a "loose user" instead of a "post whore"???  Can they eventually hope to get the skills needed to graduate to full blown post whore???  How many years of training can one expect to go through to realize this way?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Seems to be slow in here...


 
No Not really I am here


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> What if someone is just simply a "loose user" instead of a "post whore"??? Can they eventually hope to get the skills needed to graduate to full blown post whore??? How many years of training can one expect to go through to realize this way?


 
We do not have any set time frames you will know when the Ultimate Post whore extreme tell you that you have made it.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 27, 2008)

You know, the maiden name of "Blondie Bumstead" from the comic strip "Blondie" is Boopadoop...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm interesting


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> You know, the maiden name of "Blondie Bumstead" from the comic strip "Blondie" is Boopadoop...


 
That is interesting


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hmmm interesting


 
interesting indeed, see this is true post whoring the same answer twice.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 27, 2008)

Very interesting, and terribly useless...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Very interesting, and terribly useless...


 
But it allows us to be posting about something that really is interesting for those of us looking for post.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there a Vice Squad out looking for PWs?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

If there is I am heading to the Bahama's


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> interesting indeed, see this is true post whoring the same answer twice.


 
very interesting


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> very interesting


 
Interesting and at thge sametime very wierd :erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Interesting and at thge sametime very wierd :erg:


 
I see

Hey I am just trying to learn about post whoring form the master :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I see
> 
> Hey I am just trying to learn about post whoring form the master :asian:


 
Xue you are well on your way to becoming one. :asian:


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Boopadoop!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Boopadoop!


 

you too by the looks of it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Xue you are well on your way to becoming one. :asian:


 
Thank you oh great master of post whoring  :asian:

:bow:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank you oh great master of post whoring :asian:
> 
> :bow:


 

You are welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> You are welcome


 
again thanks


So how am I doing at this post whoring thing?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2008)

Is it


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Is it


excessive to


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Is it





jks9199 said:


> excessive to



spread a single reply


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Is it





jks9199 said:


> excessive to





jks9199 said:


> spread a single reply


over four posts? :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

One must look pass boudaries to really obtain being a Post Whore.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2008)

What's the buzz?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Do everything and don't listen to those not wishing to expand there horizon.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2008)

Or their post count!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

That is correct


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I agree!


 
TKDgirl you need more post to truely understand the Art of PWing.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> tkdgirl you need more post to truely understand the art of pwing.


 
i


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> TKDgirl you need more post to truely understand the Art of PWing.


 
indeed


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 28, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> i


 
Will try


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Will try


 
No it is a mind set not try but just do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> No it is a mind set not try but just do it.


 
I see


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I see


 
You have grown wise my young appentice


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2008)

Post!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2008)

Would this be the ultimate in post whoring?  A completely blank post?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2008)

It's not ultimate if you don't get paid for it!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Would this be the ultimate in post whoring? A completely blank post?


 

Yes it would


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2008)

Does all this make Kaith the post-pimp?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe so


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2008)

Does he get a share of our post count, then?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Does he get a share of our post count, then?


 
Sire I have one or two I can give away


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2008)

You're almost at 30K, dude!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

arnisador said:


> You're almost at 30K, dude!


 
Yea only about 170 post to go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> You have grown wise my young appentice


 
Thank You my master


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank You my master


 

Master nobody calls me that, now maybe King or Prince or even Grand Poo bah but never Master.:rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Master nobody calls me that, now maybe King or Prince or even Grand Poo bah but never Master.:rofl:


 
I did not mean to offend my master....uh sorry Emperor... but since Darth Vader called the Emperor "my master" I was trying to honor your greatness :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I did not mean to offend my master....uh sorry Emperor... but since Darth Vader called the Emperor "my master" I was trying to honor your greatness :asian:


 
It is OK you are forgiven.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> It is OK you are forgiven.


Would the Supreme UPWE prefer to be addressed by a simple "your awesome magnificence", "most sublime typist", or is there some other title that suits Your Awefulness more?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Would the Supreme UPWE prefer to be addressed by a simple "your awesome magnificence", "most sublime typist", or is there some other title that suits Your Awefulness more?


 
Whatever works for you I am an easy UPWE.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Rock 'n roll!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Never die's


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Rolling rolling rolling, keep those doggies rolling....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> It is OK you are forgiven.


 
Thank you your majesty :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Always remember to post after evry post


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Double your pleasure!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Double your fun!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Blonde twins are always fun


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Always remember to post after evry post


 

Always remember to post after every post...hmmm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

I see


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Things are getting more clear


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

now


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh thank you Ultimate Post Whore Extreme for taking pity upon us lowly types


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

and imparting your ways of post whoring upon those unworthy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

such as us


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

You're on a roll!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Go Xue Go


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Go Speed Racer Go...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Go me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

go go go


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd like a pizza...even thoughh I'm not hungry.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

go arni go


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

go get pizza


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

So many LPTs, so much time!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> go go go



Walk like an Egyptian?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Walk like an Egyptian?


 
Funky tut


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you do the Monkey
Born in Arizona
Moved to Babylonia, king Tut



Thank you and good night


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

The Mummy 3 opens soon...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2008)

arnisador said:


> The Mummy 3 opens soon...



The CGI for the Yeti's / Abominable Snowmen looked ok in the few seconds I have seen so far. I hope it is as good as the others.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mummy 3 that should be good.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

My expectations are not that high for it, but we'll likely see it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it will be good as far as special effects goes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

OH MAN 

You left this one wide open for me..

Yes I do think mummy 3 might eb a good movie, Jet Li is usually pretty good and I hear Michelle Yeoh is in it too....


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2008)

Mummy mummy mummy...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy feet


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

= happy feet


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2008)

_Whose _feet?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

Mumble's feet


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

mumble who?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> mumble who?



Knock Knock?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> mumble who?


 
Mumble


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Knock Knock?


 
who's


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2008)

there?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I being silly. 

Someone posted "Mumble" and then someone else posted "Mumble Who", So I posted "Knock Knock" I thought it was the filler for the joke. Maybe in RPN fashion to me.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

Who's there


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2008)

Dudes!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

That means only one thing Arni


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2008)

That's me!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

But it is not me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

or is it  :mst:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe it is or maybe it is'nt


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Dudes!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Arni


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

What's up?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

What's up?

Site's sluggish...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a little


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Very, for me!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a little for me


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

It's better now.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only a couple


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

of true post whoring


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

to truely hit that magical


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Number of post on Martial talk


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

that nobody has ever hit before


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

See new thread in the locker room for results


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Arni


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Why aren't you in the *30,000 Post Club* now?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Getty ready for a belt test tonight, I will be there afterwards.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ciao


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Chow?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm back like a bad dream


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

zaijen


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tired


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Tired of posting? Surely you jest!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

For me its Shùijìao not to be confused with Shu&#257;iji&#257;o

Night all


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Only 14 pages so far!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Tired of posting? Surely you jest!


 
No just tired


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Only 14 pages so far!


 
It will get better, me an you are here


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude!


----------

